# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Pijn in knieholte bij het strekken en buigen

## Svenvdb

Hallo,

Ik heb vandaag een voetbaltornooi meegepikt, maar heb na drie matchen moeten stoppen, de eerste twee wedstrijden waren direct na elkaar gespeeld, maar daarna twee uur stilgelegen.. Dan de derde wedstrijd schoot er plots iets in mijn knieholte van mijn rechterknie na het trekken van een spurtje.

Nu heb ik pijn bij het strekken en diep buigen. Iemand een idee of dit iets erg is en wat ik hier aan kan doen?

Het ziet ook een klein beetje dikker als normaal en de pijn is ook te voelen net onder de knieholte als ik er op duw.

Ik moet volgende week maandag (binnen 8 dagen dus) een wedstrijd lopen, zou dit daartegen in orde moeten zijn?

Alvast bedankt.

Mvg,
Sven

----------

